# Oh Happy Day!



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

First Im able to get my hands on a couple franks and then the mailman drops off my order from 2 guys smoke shop!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
View attachment 11145


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I got to order some of those soon! I keep on seeing people posting their scores and makes me want to get them more!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Hopefully mine will be here soon!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome Did you get the monsters over at J. Barbera


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

jitzy said:


> awesome Did you get the monsters over at J. Barbera


Yup, I was there around 1:30 and he had a bunch left. I walked into the humidor and almost cried, there were like 8 boxes just sitting there. I just couldn't get myself to buy one.

But, man is that store amazing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

How did you like all the boxes of opus. I'll tell you what if you don't act fast those monsters will be gone in a day he only has that left since saturday


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know If I could do it man. thats alot of money for a small amount of cigars. Im trying to be responsible with my money for once but im finding it sooooooo hard. the cigar was soooooooo good.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pick up...:washing:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I need to fine me some franks and maduro V's fast!:bolt::bolt::bolt:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Nice pick up!! :high5:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great score on the maduros...still searching for a few...or one for that matter...lol


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice. good job brother. Those are getting as hard to come by as the Frank's. Congrats.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cant wait to get my V box. Scheduled delivery is Wed. I keep hoping it will come early!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pickups


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad to see my boys come through...awesome pickup!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pickup!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice snag!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Give us a report on how you like the V maduro


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grab - get'em while you can!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pick up!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice pickup. You are going to love those maddies.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice, you will enjoy the sticks


----------

